# Avonmouth M5 bridge



## Banjo (3 May 2010)

Question for any Bristol cyclists. I am planning a ride from Royal Portbury Dock to South Wales using the Avonmouth Bridge.

Where do i get onto the cyclepath lane for the bridge? A link to a map would be great if anyone had the way plotted on one.

I have done Avonmouth to South wales before so its just the first bit over the river Avon I dont know.


----------



## Speck (3 May 2010)

Banjo said:


> Question for any Bristol cyclists. I am planning a ride from Royal Portbury Dock to South Wales using the Avonmouth Bridge.
> 
> Where do i get onto the cyclepath lane for the bridge? A link to a map would be great if anyone had the way plotted on one.
> 
> I have done Avonmouth to South wales before so its just the first bit over the river Avon I dont know.



Hi Banjo,
PM me your Email address and I will send you a pdf, sorry can't work out any other way to send it


----------



## Banjo (3 May 2010)

Message sent. Thanks


----------



## summerdays (3 May 2010)

Here you go:
http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&h...oid=6cy0i35NtbXBbImplrzKYw&cbp=12,192.94,,0,5

opps thats the other end - not sure where you are starting from ... I've done the Pill bit but not Royal Portbury Docks... sorry I was trying to be helpful.


----------



## Banjo (3 May 2010)

Many thanks to Speck and Summerdays for the info. Its got me interested in doing the whole Avon Cycleway as well when I get a chance. Cheers.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 May 2010)

Banjo said:


> Many thanks to Speck and Summerdays for the info. Its got me interested in doing the whole Avon Cycleway as well when I get a chance. Cheers.



avon cycleway v. good if a bit less than direct imo


----------

